# Only some of the Nik plug-ins opening in LR 5.2



## brophyart (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi I'm new to the forum and wondered whether anyone else has experience of the following;


Nik Silver / Colour / analogue and HDR all work fine but Define /sharpener and Viveza won't open. All are visible in edit, a tiff opens every time but the program will not launch. I am running Windows 8.1 LR 5.2 and the latest version of Nik Efex. AMD A4 5000 CPU NVIDIA GT620 graphics. I have uninstalled and reinstalled several times with no such luck. Nik google have asked for a computer report but I don't really have a clue of how to do that. I just want my plug-ins to work.

Help appreciated !!! Arlo


----------



## Selwin (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Arlo, welcome to the forum!

There was another topic here not long ago that you may find useful. Otherwise, let us know about it .


----------



## brophyart (Nov 20, 2013)

*Nik Efex now working*


Open Lightroom then choose Edit > Preferences.
Select External Editing. 
Under the Preset menu select "Dfine 2".
Click "Choose" and select the 32-bit version.
C:\Program Files\Google\Nik Collection\Dfine 2\Dfine 2.exe
























Press "Choose" to get back to the Lightroom Preferences.Re-open the menu Presets and select "Update preset Dfine 2
Repeat these steps for Viveza 2 and both versions of Sharpener Pro 3.
Close the Lightroom Preferences and test the plug-ins.

Hope this can be of help .






















".


----------



## Selwin (Nov 20, 2013)

Excellent! Thank you for your feedback. It is always nice to see members try help other members with good solutions.


----------



## brophyart (Nov 20, 2013)

No problem Selwin, I'm sure I wasn't the only one with that problem.

Best Regards Arlo


----------



## rhynetc (Nov 21, 2013)

So am I right in concluding that the "64-bit versions" of these plug-ins are inoperable?  If so, why are they being offered for sale?


----------

